# Foosman brownieque preferred date



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Which date would you prefer if you plan on going? 4-25 or 5-2? Both saturday.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Both saturday.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Either/or, doesn't matter.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

el_chupo_ said:


>


Surely you could ask for forgiveness and be all good


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

So far it looks like the first Weekend of May is optimal. Hope to see my buddy Abram make it as well.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Either one is good for me.


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

No le hace...




(doesn't matter)


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

i'm down with either too.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

either works for me.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

even though I choose either, let me know which one is chosen so I can set-up my schedule to take off that day (I work weekends)


----------



## Ozziefudd (Oct 1, 2008)

Where is the button to vote for both? I want twice the brownies!

See you at which ever day is picked.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey, May 2nd is my birthday.
So if that's the chosen date you all need to bring presents for me.
I'm in either date.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

doitor said:


> Hey, May 2nd is my birthday.
> So if that's the chosen date you all need to bring presents for me.
> I'm in either date.
> 
> Jorge.


That's why we chose 4-25 instead. That is official date, and everyone is welcole as early as 9am.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Sounds good. I will see you guys there.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hopefully I'll have my Honda done by then....


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Jason you better make this one after leaving me hanging on the last one. No excuses.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm in, see you all there....er, is this at foos' house again?


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah, my house and the park, same as last time, if you want to see the new car. It is a trailer queen and I'm not going to drag it out for a meet somewhere else.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

foosman said:


> That's why we chose 4-25 instead. That is official date, and everyone is welcole as early as 9am.


You just dont want to give me a present.
LOL.

Jorge.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

doitor said:


> You just dont want to give me a present.
> LOL.
> 
> Jorge.


I'm sure Dee will send you home with a pan of brownies.


----------



## 1970Cutlass (Feb 21, 2008)

Either one works for me, should have everything installed and ready to get shredded and critiqued.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

1970Cutlass said:


> Either one works for me, should have everything installed and ready to get shredded and critiqued.


I will bring your heatgun man. I have had it too long, I need to buy me one, that thing came in mighty handy!


----------

